# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Что покупают в интернет-магазинах: результаты опроса

## DEL

Ниже приводятся результаты онлайн-опроса, проведенного в конце 2009 года компанией "Ромир" среди активных интернет-пользователей и посвященного покупательским предпочтениям в Глобальной Сети. 

Как показали результаты исследования, самую значимую долю в общем объеме онлайн-покупок (51%) по-прежнему занимают книги и канцтовары. Второе по популярности место в электронных продажах (43%) принадлежит бытовой технике. Как и в 2008 году, за месяц четверо из десяти покупателей оплачивают покупку именно этой группы товаров. Бронзовыми призерами марафона стали категории «Косметика и парфюмерия» и «Компьютеры и комплектующие», набравшие 40% и 39% голосов респондентов соответственно (см. График №1).

1.gif
График №1:
Какие товары и услуги Вы покупали в Интернет-магазинах за последний месяц?

Источник: Исследовательский холдинг «Ромир», общероссийский online Омнибус

Для выявления общих тенденций потребления небезыинтересно проследить динамику покупательского спроса в Глобальной сети. Если в 2008 году только 25% продаж в Сети приходилось на группу товаров «Косметика и парфюмерия», то в 2009 году эта цифра существенно возросла - до 40%. В два раза, по сравнению с 2008 годом, – с 17% до 33% - выросло и число пользователей, делающих выбор в пользу товаров для детей. Увеличилось количество респондентов, покупающих в онлайн-магазинах продукты питания (с18% до 23%) и билеты на развлекательные мероприятия (с 22% до 28%). 

С другой стороны, количество людей делающих в Интернете крупные приобретения или осталось на прежнем уровне (как в случае с категорией товаров «Бытовая техника»), или несколько сократилось (в случае с категорией «Компьютеры и комплектующие»). (см. График №2). 

2.gif
График №2:
Какие товары и услуги Вы покупали в Интернет-магазинах за последний месяц? (сравнение показателей 2008 и 2009 гг.)

Источник: Исследовательский холдинг «Ромир», общероссийский online Омнибус

Возможно, такую динамику можно рассматривать как отражение непростой экономической ситуации, сложившейся в 2009 году. В любом случае, тенденция подтверждается и результатами, полученными экспертами «Ромир» в рамках исследовательской платформы SCIF**. Согласно этим данным, в 2009 году поведение потребителей стало более рациональным. В минувшем году люди всё чаще задавались вопросом, на чем сэкономить и от каких трат стоит отказаться. В повседневных расходах жителей возросла доля затрат на продукты питания. Россияне стали больше внимания уделять ценовому фактору, чаще посещая дискаунтеры и магазины «выгодного ценового предложения» и увеличивая здесь объем закупок. Учитывая, что ценовые предложения интернет-магазинов при сопоставимом или аналогичном качестве практически всегда привлекательнее в силу низких издержек, неудивительно, что в целом популярность онлайн-шопинга в 2009 году увеличилась. 
Напомним, число активных сетевых покупателей, делающих приобретения как минимум один раз в месяц, выросло в России за прошедший год почти вдвое (с 27% до 52%). А количество россиян, приобретавших товары через Интернет, выросло на 8% и составило 70% от общего числа посетителей онлайн-магазинов.

_*Во всероссийском online Омнибусе «Ромир», в конце 2009 года приняли участие 1,5 тысячи респондентов из всех Федеральных округов в возрасте от 18 лет и старше. Выборка репрезентирует взрослое население России.
** Исследовательская платформа SCIF (Shopper-Centric Information Flow) основана на данных панели домашнего потребления 3000 домохозяйств (8520 индивидуальных потребителей), репрезентирующей покупательское и потребительское поведение жителей городов России с населением более 500 тысяч человек. В Москве панель представлена 1000 домохозяйств (2800 индивидуальных потребителей). Участники панели сканируют штрих - коды всех купленных товаров, приносимых домой. Данные сканирования в онлайн режиме поступают в базу данных SCIF.
Данные платформы SCIF детально показывают, какие товары, где, когда, по какой цене, кем и для кого покупаются. SCIF предоставляет подробную информацию о покупках, покупателях (тех, кто принимал решение о покупке), потребителях (для кого был куплен тот или иной товар), а также торговых точках (типе, статусе, расположении, виде обслуживания и пр.)_ 


источник http://romir.ru/news/res_results/665.html

----------

